

Ruby apps development readied for Android - kasunh
http://www.itworld.com/development/77686/ruby-apps-development-readied-android

======
boggles
This article is about JRuby's support for Android. I have nothing but respect
for Charlie Nutter and the JRuby team but they are extremely short-staffed and
spread quite thin with the ambitious agenda they have set. For that reason I
would not count on a lot of support for any Android features they are able to
roll out.

~~~
tannerburson
I think the hope is that the broader Android scripting and JRuby communities
will step up to help. There is already a project[0] that allows bridged access
to a lot of Android APIs via Python, and Lua. Getting JRuby to this level
wouldn't be a huge effort, and would definitely give people a bit of
motivation to move forward

That said, I think in the short term it's a pipe-dream. Getting the code going
is the easier part, building the development infrastructure around it is a lot
harder.

I'd love to write Android apps in Ruby, but I'm not holding my breath.

[0]<http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/>

